# من مذكررررراتى الخاصه ( متجدد ) !!!!



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2009)

* ( 1 )*


*منذ عدة سنوات ماضيه طلب منى أحد أصدقائى أن أتواجد معه فى مقر شركته الجديده لفتره معينه لانظم له سير العمل حيث أنه قد حصل على توكيل ايطالى وكان يخشى  لو حدث أى خطأ يفقده هذا التوكيل .
وبالفعل ذهبت وكنت اساعده فى عمله وكان المكان فى غاية الروعه من حيث الديكور الرائع والالوان المتناسقه فكل ما فيه كان مصمم بثلاثة الوان فقط الاحمر والابيض والفضى حتى السلم الداخلى وكان مقر مكون من دورين كله من الزجاج .. كان رائع بكل المقاييس .
لعلكم تتسائلوون لماذا أحدثكم عن هذا المكان .
أنا نفسى لا أعلم لماذا تذكرته اليوم ولكنى أريد أن أحدثكم عن بعض  ذكرياتى فى هذا المكان رغم انى لم أستمر فيه الا لفتره قليله فبعد أن تم تنظيم  كل شى واستلام الموظفين  لعملهم وشعرت أنى قمت بواجبى لم أعد أذهب لهناك 
ما أردت أن أحدثكم  عنه فى البدايه
 شاب صغير السن جاء من بلده وعلى ما أتذكر من بنى سويف خريج كلية التجاره .. كان شاب هادىء ذو شخصية مميزه وما فجأنى أنه جاء ليعمل كفراش وساعى للمكان ولكنه لم يجد فى ذلك عيباً طالما لم يجد فرصه أخرى .
المهم ورغم بساطة عمله الا أنه أجبر الجميع على أحترامه منذ اللحظه الاولى لانه كان يقوم بعمله على أكمل وجه وبكل أهتمام حتى بأبسط الامور وكان فى شدة الذكاء  .
وأتذكر فى مره كنا محتارين فى أخذ قرار ما خاص بالعمل ولا أعرف كيف تسرب للحديث بكل لباقة وشاركنا الحديث ووجدنا عنده رأى أرتاح له الجميع فكان أكثر من صائب .
المهم يا أصدقائى لن أطيل عليكم من البدايه
انقطعت عن المكان بسبب أنشغالى وسفرى لفتره وعندما عدت فكرت أن أزور المكان مره أخرى للاطمئنان على أحوال العمل وعلى بعض الموظفات التى ربطتنى بهم علاقة ود جميله .
وعندما دخلت المكان وجدت هذا الشاب يجلس على مكتب فى الدور الارضى ووجدته مختلف  فكان يرتدى بدله أنيقه وأبتسم فى وجهى عندما رأنى متعجبه من وجوده خلف مكتب وجاء ليحينى وليبدد حيرتى وأخبرنى أنه ترك عمله فى النظافه وصار مديرا  لهذا الفرع من الشركه لان وقتها أصبحت للشركة عدة فروع .
وفى الواقع وعلى قدر ذهولى مما حدث ومما سمعته من هذا الشاب المكافح  كنت على قدر كبير من السعاده لانه بالفعل كان يستحق ما وصل اليه ..​**شكلى طولت عليكوا من أولها كده :t30: هههههه
بكره اكملكوا لو حبيتوا :11azy:
عندى كتير وكتييير عاوزه اقوله :hlp:
وفكرونى بكره احكيلكوا على الراجل وكلبه الوولف  :crazy_pil*


----------



## Scofield (10 فبراير 2009)

*قصة موعظة صحيح يا سلامممممممم فعلا ان مكنش الواحد من بنى سويف لا يمكن يبقى مدير*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 فبراير 2009)

*قصة جميلة جدا  يا دونا

تعطي الامل وتعلم الطموح اللي  بيوصل صاحبة 

منتظرين بقية قصصك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2009)

:t30:





Scofield قال:


> *قصة موعظة صحيح يا سلامممممممم فعلا ان مكنش الواحد من بنى سويف لا يمكن يبقى مدير*



*يا ولا اتهددددد :smil8:
وروح خلصلى السكاااان علشان ابعتلك طبق كشررررررررى  :t30:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *قصة جميلة جدا  يا دونا
> 
> تعطي الامل وتعلم الطموح اللي  بيوصل صاحبة
> 
> منتظرين بقية قصصك​*



*لسسسه القصص عندى كتير
ميرسى يا حبيبتى ومنتظره متابعتك يا قمررررر :Love_Letter_Open:
*


----------



## mero_engel (10 فبراير 2009)

*موعظه جميله فعلا *
*هو دا ثمار الصبر والكفاح *
*ميرسي يا دونا انك سمحتيلنا نشارك معاكي في الموعظه الجميله دي*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *موعظه جميله فعلا *
> *هو دا ثمار الصبر والكفاح *
> *ميرسي يا دونا انك سمحتيلنا نشارك معاكي في الموعظه الجميله دي*​



*نورررررررتينى يا  ميرووو بجد
 ميرسى يا حبيبتى ويا ريت تتابعينى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## twety (10 فبراير 2009)

*لسه الامل موجود*
*كويس الدنيا لسه بخير *
*ههههههههه*

*شكرا ياقمرتى للحاجات الحلوة دى*
*منتظرين البقيييييييه*
*بس كل قصه بطبق كشرى *


----------



## احلى ديانة (10 فبراير 2009)

بنى سويف :d

بلدى بلدى

اول مرة افرح ليها 

بس بجد قصة جميلة

يلا فى القصة التانية بقى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2009)

twety قال:


> *لسه الامل موجود*
> *كويس الدنيا لسه بخير *
> *ههههههههه*
> 
> ...



*حتى بعد الصيام ما يخلص عاوزه كشررررى ههههه
نورررررتى يا تووته ويا ريت تتابعينى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2009)

احلى ديانة قال:


> بنى سويف :d
> 
> بلدى بلدى
> 
> ...



*هههههه نوررت يا فادى 
ميرسى على تشجيييعك الجميل
ويا ريت تتابعنى كل يوم بقصه وحكايه جديده من مذكراتى ويا ريت اسمع رأيك فيها كلها *


----------



## احلى ديانة (10 فبراير 2009)

اكيد يا دونا

وانا مستنى قصتك الجاية ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2009)

احلى ديانة قال:


> اكيد يا دونا
> 
> وانا مستنى قصتك الجاية ​



*شكلكوا هتخلونى اكتبها النهارده ومش هستنى لبكره ههههه
ميرسى لمرورك مره تانيه يا فادى *


----------



## twety (10 فبراير 2009)

*امممممممم*

*خلاص ممكن نخليه طبق مهلبيه*
*او كريم كراميل*
*هههههههه*

*اكيييييد وراكى بس انتى اكتبى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2009)

twety قال:


> *امممممممم*
> 
> *خلاص ممكن نخليه طبق مهلبيه*
> *او كريم كراميل*
> ...


*
أيه الحاجات الفطارى اللى دخلت علينا الموضوع فجأه دى ههههه
انتى تؤمررررينى يا توته *


----------



## Scofield (10 فبراير 2009)

*خلصت الطبق و عاوز كمالة هنا وزود الشطة*


----------



## twety (10 فبراير 2009)

*شكل الموضوع هيقلب مطبخ*
*مشى الحج سوكا من هنا*

*وابعتيلى انا الطبق*
*وبلاش الشطه وكترى الورد *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2009)

Scofield قال:


> *خلصت الطبق و عاوز كمالة هنا وزود الشطة*



:smil8::smil8::smil8:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2009)

twety قال:


> *شكل الموضوع هيقلب مطبخ*
> *مشى الحج سوكا من هنا*
> 
> *وابعتيلى انا الطبق*
> *وبلاش الشطه وكترى الورد *



*شكله كده فعلا 30:​*


----------



## just member (10 فبراير 2009)

*حابب  اتابع *
*اسمحيلى بهيك*
*وعن جد منتهى الجمال اننا نشارك ونتعلم ونعرف عن بعض*
*شكرا ليكى يا دونا *
*وميرسى لها الفرصة الجميلة عن جد *
*سلام المسيح ينور قلبك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *حابب  اتابع *
> *اسمحيلى بهيك*
> *وعن جد منتهى الجمال اننا نشارك ونتعلم ونعرف عن بعض*
> *شكرا ليكى يا دونا *
> ...


*
تشرفنى متابعتك يا جوجو
وميرررررسى كتير لتشجيعك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2009)

*( 2 )*


* اليوم  ومن نفس هذا المكان أحب أن أحدثكم عن شخصيه أخرى .    
 كما أخبرتكم أن الشركه كانت زجاجية من كل الجوانب فكان يحلو لى مراقبة الشارع وخصوصاً من الطابق الارضى
..وكنت قد أعتدت يومياً رؤية شخص يسير مع كلبه الضخم .. كان شخص متقدم فى العمر صاحب جسم رياضى ضخم ولحية انيقه ..أعتدت أن أراه يسير ببطء ليس عن ضعف ووهن ولكنه يعبر عن فراغ ووفرة وقت .
وذات يوم  وأثناء دخولى لمقر الشركه فى الصباح وجدت كلب هذا الرجل يسير نحوى وكان الرجل ينادى عليه ليبتعد عنى ولا أخفيكم سراً فقد كان قلبى يدق بعنف بسبب ضخامة الكلب وسرعته رغم انى كنت فى ذلك الوقت أمتلك كلبين ولكنهم ليسوا بهذه الضخامه .
المهم وأخيرا استمع الكلب لامر صديقه وتوقف على بعد أمتار قليله منى .. وتقدم منى الرجل وقدم لى أعتذاره فأخبرته أنه لا شى حدث وتركته وذهبت .
ومنذ ذلك اليوم أصبح هذا الرجل وأثناء مروره من أمام الشركه يلقى عليا التحيه من وراء الزجاج وكنت أردها ولكن على أستحياء كأى فتاه تتعامل مع رجل لا تعرفه .. ولا أعرف لماذا كنت أشعر بأنه يحزن لرد فعلى الباهت وكأنه يتوقع منى تحية أكثر حراره .
مرات ومرات تكرر الامر وفى يوم زادنى الفضول رغبة فى معرفة أى شى عن هذا الرجل الغريب .. فسألت عنه أحدى الفتيات وكانت تعمل فى الدور الارضى من هذه الشركه وعلى ما أتذكر كان اسمها (دهب) ولكنها كانت مغرمه بمراقبة الناس وجمع أى معلومات عنهم ..فأخبرتنى انه ليس مصرياً ويمتلك فيلا جميله على ناصية الشارع ويعيش بمفرده ولا يعلم أحد عنه أى شىء أكثر من هذا .
وفى اليوم التالى تعمدت المرور من أمام فيلته وألقيت نظره ن خلف السور الحديدى المحاط بالزهور الجميله ووجدته يجلس على كرسى فى حديقة فيلته الصغيره وكان يداعب  كلبة وونيسه الوحيد .
وبعد مرور عدة أيام أخرى لم أعد أراه يمر ولا أعلم لماذا شعرت بالقلق عليه وأنا حتى لا أعرفه جيداً ..فقد يكون سافر لابنائه أو حتى يكون قد أنتقل لسكن أخر .
 وقررت يوماً أن أسأل عنه فى  الصيدليه المواجهه لمنزله وياليتنى ما سألت فلقد أحزنتنى الاجابه ..فلقد أخبرتنى الطبيبه الصغيره أن هذا الرجل قد مات وظل عدة ايام دون أن يشعر به أحد لولا عواء  كلبه المسكين .
وعرفت أيضاً أنه كان قبطان بحرى تركه أبنائه وماتت زوجته من سنين طويله وليس له أى أقربا ء .. ووقتها عرفت وشعرت كم كان وحيداً وتمنيت لو عاد الزمن للوراء قليلا لاقدم له ولو ابتسامه غير حذره فبالتأكيد كانت ستعنى له الكثير . 
يلا كفايه عليكوا كده النهارده وبكره نكمل رغى لو حبيتووووووووا 
ولا استكفيتووووووووا هههههههه​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 فبراير 2009)

*قصة رووووووووووووووعة
انشاءلله يكملوا ل 196.5
قصة كدا

وعقبال الاخ الفاضل ريمو
لما يحكي حكايته ومذكراته مع طبق الكشري​*


----------



## go love (11 فبراير 2009)

الصراحة سلسلة قصة هنتعلم منها كتير
بجد انا مشعارف اشكرك ازاى على مجهودك 
والقصتين احلا من بعض
الاول تدينا الامل والطوح والاسرار
والتانيا حقيقي اسرتنى بيها
 انا الاول قلت معاكي حق فى انك متديهوش اى تحيا
وبعديا بجد اديقت زيك واكتر عشان صعب عليا اوى
 اد اية احنا مهملين فى اهلنا وفى عطئنا للي حولينا ولو بأقل حاجة
تقبلينى متابع
وتحياتـــــى ليكى

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *قصة رووووووووووووووعة
> انشاءلله يكملوا ل 196.5
> قصة كدا
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا بيشووووو
نورت الموضوع بجد
وبالذمه سيب ريمو فى حاله  هو والكشرى بتاعه هههههه
أوعى تنسى تتابعنى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2009)

go love قال:


> الصراحة سلسلة قصة هنتعلم منها كتير
> بجد انا مشعارف اشكرك ازاى على مجهودك
> والقصتين احلا من بعض
> الاول تدينا الامل والطموح والاستمرار
> ...



*ميرررسى كتير يا جو على مرورك الجميل والمشجع
وبتكون فرحتى كبيره انه بكلمه فى قصه اقدر اوصل فكره وهدف
ربنا يخليك ويباركك وحقيقى تشرفنى متابعتك  *


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 فبراير 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ميرسى يا بيشووووو
> نورت الموضوع بجد
> وبالذمه سيب ريمو فى حاله  هو والكشرى بتاعه هههههه
> أوعى تنسى تتابعنى​*



*هينزل سلسلة مطاعم كشري ريمو للمغص
والتلبك المعوي
:t30:
اكيد هتابع​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *هينزل سلسلة مطاعم كشري ريمو للمغص
> والتلبك المعوي
> :t30:
> اكيد هتابع​*


*
ينزلها بس بعيد عن موضوعى :smil8: هههه
ميرسى على متابعتك​*


----------



## gigi angel (11 فبراير 2009)

بجد قصتين احلى من بعض 

اسمحيلى يا دونا انى اتابع قصصك الحلوه وياريت متتاخريش علينا فى الباقى


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2009)

germen قال:


> بجد قصتين احلى من بعض
> 
> اسمحيلى يا دونا انى اتابع قصصك الحلوه وياريت متتاخريش علينا فى الباقى



*ميرسى يا قمرررر
 وبجد وجوودك ومتابعتك  هيسعدونى يا حبيبتى *:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## twety (11 فبراير 2009)

> ووقتها عرفت وشعرت كم كان وحيداً وتمنيت لو عاد الزمن للوراء قليلا لاقدم له ولو ابتسامه غير حذره فبالتأكيد كانت ستعنى له الكثير


 
*جميله خالص قصتك النهاردة*
*ياريت كلنا نسال على بعض دايما *

*شكرا يا دونتى منتظرة التالته *


----------



## mero_engel (11 فبراير 2009)

*جميل اوووي يا دونا *
*دا فعلا بيعلم الواحد انه لازم يسال علي الناس *
*مش لازم يكونوا مقربين لينا *
*لكن المهم اننا نسال علي بعض *
*في انتظار العدد القادم*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2009)

twety قال:


> *جميله خالص قصتك النهاردة*
> *ياريت كلنا نسال على بعض دايما *
> 
> *شكرا يا دونتى منتظرة التالته *



*ميرسى يا قمرايتى
ميعادنا بكره مع التالته بس مش هتبقى تابته هههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *جميل اوووي يا دونا *
> *دا فعلا بيعلم الواحد انه لازم يسال علي الناس *
> *مش لازم يكونوا مقربين لينا *
> *لكن المهم اننا نسال علي بعض *
> *في انتظار العدد القادم*​



*نوررتينى يا قمراااايه
مش هخليكى تستنى كتيير
 ميعادنا بكره :Love_Letter_Open: *


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 فبراير 2009)

*القصة جامدة يابااشا
والابداع بيزيد

انتي ناويا بقي تكمليهم كام بالظبط




















كل ده كتير قووووي



لا بجد حلوة


في انتظار القادمة​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *القصة جامدة يابااشا
> والابداع بيزيد
> 
> انتي ناويا بقي تكمليهم كام بالظبط
> ...



*هههههه
ماشى يا بيشوووو
متحاوووووووووولش
برضه هكمل
وبرضه
هتتاببببببببببع :t30:*


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 فبراير 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *هههههه
> ماشى يا بيشوووو
> متحاوووووووووولش
> برضه هكمل
> ...



*طبعا
هو حد يقدر يتكلم

ده يطير فيها رقاب​*


----------



## oesi no (11 فبراير 2009)

*متابع معاكم *
*ياريت تحطى القصص فى اول الموضوع *
*علشان متوهش واقعد ادور على القصص فى انهى صفحة *
*سلامو عليكم *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *طبعا
> هو حد يقدر يتكلم
> 
> ده يطير فيها رقاب​*



*زكى وبتفهمها وهى طايره يا بيشوووو :warning:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *متابع معاكم *
> *ياريت تحطى القصص فى اول الموضوع *
> *علشان متوهش واقعد ادور على القصص فى انهى صفحة *
> *سلامو عليكم *​



*لا بقى انا عاوزه اتعبك :t30:
وماله لما تتو ه وتدور يعنى ههههههه
بجد مبسووطه انك متابع يا جوجو 
وعليكم السلام​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2009)

*( 3 )*

* (منال) شخصيه مثيره للفضول قابلتها ذات يوم عن طريق الصدفه  .. شخصيه قليل ما تجد مثلها  .
كنت أصغر منها كثيرا عندما تعرفت عليها  وأنا أشترى ملابس لى من أحدى المحلات بمنطقة المهندسين .. ومنذ اللحظه الاولى عرفت أنها ليست مصريه بسبب سمار بشرتها ولكنتها المختلفه.
ابتسمت لى و أنا أداعب طفلها الصغير وكانت تناديه بنعناعه وعرفت بعدها أن أسمه الحقيقى ( عبد المنعم ) .
وجدتها تفتح معى الحديث فى أمور مختلفه ودعتنى لزيارتها فى شقتها الكائنه فى نفس العماره التى بها المحل وبالطبع أعتذرت لها لانى لم أكن أعرفها  .
بعد فتره لا تتجاوز النصف ساعه ودعتها على وعد  بلقاء نتفق عليه بمكالمه هاتفيه بعد أن تبادلنا ارقامنا الخاصه .
وبالفعل وجدتها تتصل بى بعد عدة أيام قليله وأتفقنا على أن نلتقى فى أحدى الاماكن العامه وقد كان .
وجدتها تقابلنى بحراره وكأنها تعرفنى منذ زمن بعيد ..حتى طفلها رحب بى بابتسامته الجميله ومازلت اذكر انه كان يطلق على الماء ( مويا )  وكنت أضحك كثيراً على طريقة نطقه لهذه الكلمه .
شعرت أنها تريد أن تتحدث عن نفسها فأعطيت لها الفرصه من باب الذوق و أيضاً الفضول .
أخبرتنى أنها سودانية الاصل ومتزوجه من طيار من أصل سعودى يعمل كطيار خاص لدى أحد الامراء فى السعوديه ..وعلمت أيضاً أنها تعيش فى مصر بناءً على رغبتها فى حين يأتى لها زوجها كل عدة أشهر للاطمئنان على أحوالهم ثم يعود لعمله .
ومن خلال حديثها شعرت كم هى تعانى من الاحساس بالوحده وأنها غير سعيده بالمره رغم المستوى المادى المرتفع الذى تعيش فيه .
تقابلنا عدة مرات فى أماكن عامه وكنا نقضى النهار فى شراء احتياجاتنا من المحلات العامه ..ولفت نظرى أنها تشترى أشياء باهظة الثمن وهى لا تحتاجها وفى الاول كنت أحرج كثيراً من الحديث معها فى هذا الامر .
وعندما أقتربت منها أكثر تحدثت معها فى هذا الامر ووجدت أنها لا تنظر للمال كما ينظر له أى  شخص فهو ليس مصدر للسعاده كما يظن الاغلبيه .
فقد كانت تنفق نقود كثيره يومياً بلا داعى وحتى أنها كانت تنفق على أشخاص لا تعرفهم فأذكر ذات مره أنها أرسلت لشراء وجبة سمك مشوى من محل مشهور لتطعم  بائعات فى محل ملابس كنا دخلناه سوياً لمجرد أنهن أبتسمن فى وجهها  .
هذه الشخصيه رسخت فى ذهنى فكرة ظلت معى الى الان أن المال أحد أركان السعاده ولكنه ليس أهم أركانها على الاطلاق .
( منال ) كانت تنفق يومياً أكثر من 5 ألاف جنيه مصرياً ولم تكن  تشعر بالسعاده .
أحياناً كثيره ننظر لشخصيه مثل ( منال ) ونتمنى أن نصبح مثلها ..أثرياء ننفق بلا حدود .
 ولكن لماذا ننظر للامور من زاويه واحده ..لماذا نحكم على أهمية شىء ليس بيدنا   ونحكم على أنه الافضل ونكون على أستعداد لان نضحى من أجله بما فى يدينا ,, سؤال يحتاج لان نقف مع أنفسنا كثيراً قبل أن نجيب عليه بصدق ..
طوووووووولت عليكم كالعاده ههههه
أشووفكم بكره على خير ​*


----------



## gigi angel (12 فبراير 2009)

تصدقى فعلا يا دونا  عندك حق عمر ماكان المال هو اساس  السعاده 

مهم اه علشان هو مجرد وسيله  للتعايش فقط

لاكن مش هو اساس السعاده   

مرسى اوى يا دونا ومتتاخريش فى القصه اللى بعدها 

انا متبعه معاكى يا قمر


----------



## bobos122 (12 فبراير 2009)

شكراً يا دونا
فعلاً قصة جميلة
انا باحب القصص الواقعية لأنها بتدينا أمل وتشجعنا 
وانا مستنى حكاية الراجل وكلبه الأرمنت
شكراً مرة أخرى


----------



## vemy (12 فبراير 2009)

فضفضى براحتك يا دونا

وشكرا للموضوع الجميل


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2009)

germen قال:


> تصدقى فعلا يا دونا  عندك حق عمر ماكان المال هو اساس  السعاده
> 
> مهم اه علشان هو مجرد وسيله  للتعايش فقط
> 
> ...



*ميرررررررسى على متابعتك الجميله يا قمررررر :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2009)

bobos122 قال:


> شكراً يا دونا
> فعلاً قصة جميلة
> انا باحب القصص الواقعية لأنها بتدينا أمل وتشجعنا
> وانا مستنى حكاية الراجل وكلبه الأرمنت
> شكراً مرة أخرى



*ميرسى على مشاركتك واتمنى تتابع معانا
وبالنسبه لقصة الرجل وكلبه بس مكانش ارمنتى ههههههه   فقد ذكرتها ارجع كام صفحه لورا هتلاقيها ههههه
فى انتظار مرورك الدائم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2009)

vemy قال:


> فضفضى براحتك يا دونا
> 
> وشكرا للموضوع الجميل



*حاضر  هفضفض بس اوعى تشتكينى لو كتررررت هههههه
ميرسى على متابعتك الجميله واتمنى ان تستمر*


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 فبراير 2009)

*حلو نعناعة دي


حلووووووووووووووووو يادودو القصة
ومستنين الجاية والاخيرة
قصدي
لغاية متخلصي متابعينيك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2009)

: :





bishoragheb قال:


> *حلو نعناعة دي
> 
> 
> حلووووووووووووووووو يادودو القصة
> ...



*قال أخيره قال :smil8:
بعيييييييينك :t30:
ههههه نورت يا بيشووووو​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 فبراير 2009)

*( 4 )*


*يختلف رد فعل الانسان عن غيره فى المواقف التى يواجه فيها تحدياً ما ويكون عليه ان يأخذ قرار سريع .
هذا ما حدث معنا أنا وبعض من أصدقائى  عندما طلب مننا مدير النادى أن ننظم (كيرماس) فى وقت قصير جداا لجمع تبرعات لمزيد من الخدمات بدلاً من مجموعه اخرى أكبر مننا سناً بسبب أعتذارهم لاسباب مختلفه.
  كنا مجموعه من الرواد فى هذا النادى  ما زلنا صغار السن والوقت المتبقى على ميعاد (الكيرماس) كان قصيراً جداا بالنسبه لما هو مطلوب لتنظيم (كيرماس) بهذا الحجم .
اجتمعنا لنأخذ قرار يا  أما بالاعتذار بسبب ضيق الوقت وقلة حيلتنا او  بالموافقه وقبول المسؤو ليه وبعدها نبدأ فى تنظيم العمل .
هذا ( الكيرماس ) تقوم فكرته على تنظيم مهرجان أعلانى كبير تعلن فيه الشركات عن نفسها بأى طريقه تراها  سواء بوضع يافتات أو عن طريق الاذاعه الداخليه أو بتوزيع منتجات مخفضه فى مقابل تبرعات عباره عن هدايا او أشياء من منتجات الشركه نفسها ويكون هذا المهرجان شامل ألعاب مختلفه شبيه بما نراه فى الملاهى أو الموالد الشعبيه .
كان موقف صعب وخصوصاً وكما ذكرت من قبل كنا مجموعه صغيرة السن ..وبعد مشاورات كثيره فيما بيننا فى هذا الاجتماع رأينا ان التراجع والاعتذار سوف يعرض المكان لخساره ماديه لان هذا (الكيرماس) السنوى يعتبر مصدر دخل جيد بسبب عائد التذاكر وتذاكر الالعاب وبيع أشياء مختلفه خلال هذا اليوم .. فأخذتنا الحماسة لأن نعلن موافقتنا للمدير على ان نبدأ العمل فوراً.
أذكر يومها اننا بدأنا أول خطوه بالذهاب للكنيسه القريبه لنصلى ونطلب المعونه من ربنا ليقف الى جانبنا ويرشدنا فى عملنا حتى أنه  كان  بصاحبنا بعضاً من أصدقائنا غير المسيحين ولكنهم رحبوا بالذهاب معنا بكل محبه .
بعدها قمنا بتقسيم أنفسنا لفرق عمل مختلفه كان هناك فريق مسئول عن طباعة التذاكر وبيعها  وفريق مسئول عن التنظيم الداخلى وتنسيق الملاعب وتجهيزها للمهرجان وفريق للاتفاق مع اصحاب الالعاب والفقرات التى سوف تقدم يومها وفريق أخر لجمع الهدايا من الشركات المعلنه والاتفاق معها على التفاصيل ولقد كنت من هذا الفريق الاخير .
وما زلت أذكر كم كنت سعيده بمشاركتى فى هذا الفريق حيث كنا نتقابل يو ميأ ونحدد أسماء بعض الشركات بطريقه عشوائيه بحسب المنطقه التى نقرر  العمل بها وبدأنا بشركات ومكاتب الطيران وبعض شركات الاجهزه الكهربائيه وشركات حلويات الاطفال وغيرها من الشركات المختلفه .. وكم كنت مندهشه من   الكم الهائل من الهدايا التى جمعناها أول يوم حتى أنها ملئت غرفه كبييره خصصناها لهذا الغرض وبالفعل انتهينا من هذه الخطوه وكنا فى غاية الرضا  عن نتيجة عملنا وخصوصاً فرحتنا بكلمات التشجيع والاطراء التى سمعناها من مدير النادى وكانوا بقية أصدقائنا قد قاموا بما عليهم من مهام وما تبقى من تذاكر لم تباع قمنا ببيعها لاقربائنا وأصدقائنا من خارج المكان حتى انتهينا من بيع معظمها وخصصنا ما تبقى منها ليوضع على الباب يوم (الكيرماس) لتباع لمن يحتاجها .
 وقبل (الكيرماس) بيوم واحد اجتمعنا لنضع لمساتنا الاخيره على المكان ولنعلن رضانا التام عن ما فعلناه من تحدى قاسى فى وقت قياسى.
ولم نصدق أنفسنا يوم (الكيرماس ) من جماله وحسن تنظيمه وفرحة الناس صغاراً وكباراً وحتى من كلمات الشكر التى تلقيناها من أصحاب الشركات المعلنه ومن المحصله النهائيه من الدخل الذى فاجأ أعضاء مجلس الاداره .
النجاح شىء جميل وخصوصاً لو جاء بعد تعب وتحدى .. عرفت يومها انه ليس هناك مستحيلاً .. فقط علينا قبول التحدى وان التنظيم الجيد لاى عمل يؤتى بالنجاح لا محاله .
بجد كانت احلى أيام
اشوفكم بكره على خير ​*


----------



## GeGE Kerolles (14 فبراير 2009)

> *خريج كلية التجاره .. كان شاب هادىء ذو شخصية مميزه وما فجأنى أنه جاء ليعمل كفراش وساعى للمكان ولكنه لم يجد فى ذلك عيباً طالما لم يجد فرصه أخرى .*
> *المهم ورغم بساطة عمله الا أنه أجبر الجميع على أحترامه *


قصه جميله يا دونا
المهم زغم انه خريج تجاره الا انه مستكبرش على الوظيفه واشتغلها
وعرف يجبر الجميع على احترامه احد ماوصل لهدفه
:download:فعــــــــــــــــــــــلا اصل كل شجره فوق الارض
بذره تحـــــــــــــــت الارض


----------



## kalimooo (14 فبراير 2009)

Dona Nabil

اول مرة انتبه على هذا الموضوع الرائع

مع اني بلف وبدور كتير

شكراااااااا  جزيلالا على الجمال

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## vetaa (14 فبراير 2009)

*عسل عسل عسل*
*التلاته اللى قريتهم *
*قولت التالته تابته النهاردة*

*وبكرة اقرا الرابعه والخامسه*
*هههههههه*

*اول واحده عجبتنى مووووت*
*بجد عمر الشغل ما كان عيب*
*واللى يصبر ينول فعلا اورح بنى سويف بقى علشان ابقى مديره*
*ههههههههه*

*التانيه بقى سكر الراجل*
*وربنا يرحمه بقى ويارب كلنا نسال على بعض ونهتم ببعض*
*وانتى بقى الحمدلله انك بطلتى تخلى عندك كلاب*
*مكنتش هشوفك تانى هههههه ولو انى مقدرش*

*التالته دى طبعااااااااا اصلا يعنى*
*لما حد يشوفك كانه يعرفك من زمااااااان*
*وبيحبك خالص ميقدرش ميشوفكيش تانى بامانه:**
*وابقى سلفينى منال ونعناعه شوية بقى ههههههه*
*وصح ان عمر ما كانت السعاده بالفلوس رغم اهميتها*


*انا بقيت رغايه قوى كده ليه هههههه*
*بجد حلوين جدااا وهتابعك تانى وتالت*
*ومتسمعيش كلام الاشرار بجد*

*كلامك وحكايتك وطريقه القائك*
*يجننوا *


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

gege kerolles قال:


> قصه جميله يا دونا
> المهم زغم انه خريج تجاره الا انه مستكبرش على الوظيفه واشتغلها
> وعرف يجبر الجميع على احترامه احد ماوصل لهدفه
> :download:فعــــــــــــــــــــــلا اصل كل شجره فوق الارض
> بذره تحـــــــــــــــت الارض



*ميرسى يا جيجى على مرورك الجميل وكنت اتمنى لو عرفت رأيك فى بقية ما كتبت
نورررررتينى يا جميله *


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> dona nabil
> 
> اول مرة انتبه على هذا الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ...



*المهم انك نورت موضوعى اخيرا
ميرسى يا كليموو وأتمنى متابعتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *عسل عسل عسل*
> *التلاته اللى قريتهم *
> *قولت التالته تابته النهاردة*
> 
> ...


*ميرسى يا حبيبتى وعلى فكره الاشرار دول اكتر ناس متابعنى ههههههههه
نورتينى بتعليقاتك الجميله وربنا يباركلى فيكى يا  غاليه :Love_Mailbox:*


----------



## just member (20 فبراير 2009)

*متابع *
*اسم الصليب عليكى*
*بجد  جمال كلماتك بيذيد مرة عن مرة *
*متابع اكيد يا دونا*
**​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *متابع *
> *اسم الصليب عليكى*
> *بجد  جمال كلماتك بيذيد مرة عن مرة *
> *متابع اكيد يا دونا*
> **​



*أسعدنى مرورك المشجع كالعاده يا جوجو
واتمنى دوام متابعتك
ميرسى وربنا يباركك*


----------



## zama (21 فبراير 2009)

انا قريت الاربع مواضيع وبجد جمال جداااااااااااا
والاجمل طريقة عرضهم والقائهم


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> انا قريت الاربع مواضيع وبجد جمال جداااااااااااا
> والاجمل طريقة عرضهم والقائهم



*ميرسى يا مينا ربنا يخليك 
وانا مبسووطه كتير انهم عجبوك وحقيقى بتمنى متابعتك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2009)

*( 5 )​*

*ما أجمل أن ينشأ الفرد منذ الصغر وهو قادر على أخذ قرارته بنفسه على أن يتحمل هو النتيجه 
هذا ما ربانا عليه أبى أنا وأخواتى رغم أعتراض أمى أحيانا وعن استحياء نابع من خوفها علينا..فلقد  أعطانا أبى قدراً من الحريه ولكنها حرية مكبله بالثقه والصراحه ..ثقه كان يصعب أن نجرحها وصراحه معها كان من المستحيل أن نفعل ما لانستطيع أن نصرح به .
كنا نخطىء ولكنه الخطأ الذى لا يصعب الاعتراف به .
 أعترف الان أنه كان أسلوب تربيه رائع وناجح لاقصى حد فقد خلق مننا شخصيات قياديه نعترف بالخطأ ونتحمل نتيجة أفعالنا .
 فمثلا فى وقت من الاوقات وبعد أن أنتهيت من دراستى ورغم أنشطتى الكنسيه الكثيره وقتها الى جانب ادمانى للرياضه بأنواعها المختلفه وجدت أنى بحاجه الى التجديد وفعل شىء جديد يخرجنى من حالة ملل ألمت بى .
صارحت ابى برغبتى فى التجديد فطلب منى أن أفكر وأعرض عليه اى أقتراح أتوصل له وبعد عدة أيام  أخبرتنى صديقه لى عضوه فى أحدى النوادى النقابيه  عن وجود معرض دائم فى هذا النادى تقوم فكرته على استئجار ركن وعرض فيه اى شىء .. وذهبت لابى لاخبره عن رغبتى  فى مشاركتها ولو على سبيل التجربه طلب منى أن أنظم وقتى حتى لا اقصر فى أى نشاط أقوم به .
وقد كان وكم كانت تجربه رائعه .. لقد اتفقت مع صديقتى على أن نتشارك فى كل شىء بالنصف سواء الايجار او قيمة البضاعه والنقل او حتى الربح والخساره ان وجدت .. وكنت قد اتفقت مع صديق لى على أن يمدنى ببضائع مختلفه وأسدد له من المبيعات .. ومرت أيام وأيام ونجحنا نجاح لم نتوقعه وكنا نتناوب انا وصديقتى على حسب ظروفنا ووقتنا وكأى نجاح يظهر له محاربون وجدنا من يتربص بنا بمضايقات مختلفه من العارضين القدامى وكان أكثرهم تعرض لنا بالمضايقه سيده ليست مصريه وما زلت أذكر كم كانت نظراتها لنا ناريه .
وللاسف ولظروف خاصه بصديقتى قررنا أن ننسحب .. ولكنى أعتبرها من التجارب الناجحه جداا فى حياتى وما زلت أشعر بلذه خاصة عندما اتذكر تفاصيلها .
اشوفكم على خير
انتظرووووونى  *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 فبراير 2009)

*قصص جميلة جدا يا  دونا 

انا رأي في الاولي ان مش مهم احنا هنشتغل ايه المهم احنا هنوصل لايه في الشغل يعني زي ما الولد ده ابتدا في الاول بفراش(وده مش عيب طبعا) لكن وصل لايه لمدير وبكده هو نجح يعني ابتداها باللي تحت الصفر لحد ماوصل للي وصله.

اما التانية حاجة كويسة اننا نسال علي بعض مش كل واحد يكون عايش في جزيرة لوحده لا المهم يكون في تواصل بينا وبين بعضينا .

اما التالتة الفلوس مش كل حاجة في الدنيا بس هي بالرغم انها عندها فلوس كتير لكن هي وحيدة يعني ان الفلوس يعتبر مالع\هاش قيمة وهي وحيدة بس هي بتحس انها سعيدة لما تلاقي حد بتفرحه باقل حاجة تقديمها زي ما عملت لما اشترت الاكل لاصحاب المحل.

الرابعة بقي النجاح اهم شئ في الوجود وخصوصا لما يجي بعد تعب وجهد

اما الخامسة لازم يبقي في تجديد في حياتنا مش كوم يوم اللي نصحي عليه ننام عليه لا لازم يبقي في تجديد انتي تعرفي ان في امريكا وبلاد اوروبا بيبقي فيه ويك اند علشا يستقبلوا الاسبوع اللي بعده بكل نشاط.

بجد انا اول مرة اخد بالي من الموضوع ده بجد مواضيع حلوة جدا ومفيدة جدا

بس انا عايزة حكاية الشاطر حسن هههههههههههههههههه

ممكن تقبليني متاعبة لقصصك

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 فبراير 2009)

*قصص جميييييييييييلة فعلا انا مكنتش بعرف اتابعهم الاول بس الحمدلله قرتهم وبجد عجبونى اوووى
ميرسى يا اجمل دون دون واسمحيلى اتابع معاكى انا كمان 
ربنا معاكى ياقمر​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2009)

jesus156 قال:


> *قصص جميلة جدا يا   دونا
> 
> انا رأي في الاولي ان مش مهم احنا هنشتغل ايه المهم احنا هنوصل لايه في الشغل يعني زي ما الولد ده ابتدا في الاول بفراش(وده مش عيب طبعا) لكن وصل لايه لمدير وبكده هو نجح يعني ابتداها باللي تحت الصفر لحد ماوصل للي وصله.
> 
> ...



*ميررسى يا حبيبتى على متابعتك الجميله وتحليلك لكل ما كتبت واتمنى دوام متابعتك لانها بجد حاجه هتسعدنى :Love_Mailbox:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *قصص جميييييييييييلة فعلا انا مكنتش بعرف اتابعهم الاول بس الحمدلله قرتهم وبجد عجبونى اوووى
> ميرسى يا اجمل دون دون واسمحيلى اتابع معاكى انا كمان
> ربنا معاكى ياقمر​*



*ميرسى يا بنت العدرا على مرورك الجميل وبجد هكون مبسووووطه لو فعلا تابعتينى :Love_Mailbox:*


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (22 فبراير 2009)

قصه حلوه يادونا ا
اديتني امل وتفؤل ف شغلي ربنا يباركك
بس قوليلي بجد انتي الشخص ده بجد شفتيه والمواقف دي حقيقيه الايام دي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2009)

الراعي الصالح88 قال:


> قصه حلوه يادونا ا
> اديتني امل وتفؤل ف شغلي ربنا يباركك
> بس قوليلي بجد انتي الشخص ده بجد شفتيه والمواقف دي حقيقيه الايام دي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل ومشاركتك 
وأحب أوضحلك ان الفقرات دى كلها فعلا من مذكراتى الخاصه دون ذكر أى معلومات شخصيه عنى أو عن غيرى  وكل الشخصيات التى ذكرتها هى شخصيات حقيقيه فعلا
 أتمنى دوام متابعتك وربنا معاك*


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (22 فبراير 2009)

بجد يادونا قصص جميله واكتر من رائعه [youtube]بس انا عايزه افهم انتي بجد مريتي بالقصص دي حقيقي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/youtube]


----------



## engy_love_jesus (23 فبراير 2009)

*ايه الجمال ده بجد فى منتهى الروعة وانا بحسد الكلب وصاحبة 

ونعنانه ومامتة علشان شافوكى 

يبختهم


هتابع ولا مس هتباع 

لاطبعا هتابع انا اقدر 

مقراش حاجة كاتبها القمر ​*


----------



## osaa39 (25 فبراير 2009)

الى كاتبة ربنا هنشوفة شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2009)

الراعي الصالح88 قال:


> بجد يادونا قصص جميله واكتر من رائعه [youtube]بس انا عايزه افهم انتي بجد مريتي بالقصص دي حقيقي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/youtube]


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *ايه الجمال ده بجد فى منتهى الروعة وانا بحسد الكلب وصاحبة
> 
> ونعنانه ومامتة علشان شافوكى
> 
> ...



*هههههههه ميرسى يا حبيبتى على محبتك الغاليه وربنا يجمعنا على خير قريب

وميرسى على قرارك بالمتابعه ههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2009)

osaa39 قال:


> الى كاتبة ربنا هنشوفة شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## mero_engel (26 فبراير 2009)

*جميل اووي يا دونا *
*تسلم ايدك*
*حياتك مليئه بالمفاجات *
*والقصص المشوقه*
*في انتظار القدام *
*متابعه معكو*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *جميل اووي يا دونا *
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *حياتك مليئه بالمفاجات *
> *والقصص المشوقه*
> ...



*نورتيينى يا قمررر ومبسوووطه كتير بمتابعتك :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2009)

*حياة الانسان عباره عن عدة مواقف منها المفرح والمحزن ومنها المتوقع ومنها الصادم و لكن الاهم أنه هناك من المواقف التى تظل عالقه فى الذاكره ومنها ما ينسى بعد حدوثها بساعات .
والان أتذكر موقف لم يسقط من ذاكرتى أبدا..صديقتى (نجلاء) التى كانت معى فى المدرسه فى  مرحله   ثانوى وأيضاً فى الكنيسه ..كانت جميله شكلا وروحاً ..كانت تشيع الضحكات أينما تواجدت وتقتحم القلوب دون أدنى أستئذان .
 أتذكر أنى دائماً  كنت أخبرها أنها كالملاك لا تخطىء فكنت أراها محبه .. متسامحه .. بشوشه .. وكم كنت أحبها .
وكان لنا صديق مشترك فى الكنيسه يدعى ( ايهاب ).. شاب خجول وفى غاية الادب .. 
 عندما أنتهينا من دراستنا بفتره قليله  فاجأتنى ذات يوم أنها ستتزوج من شاب تقدم لعائلتها وتراه مناسب وطلبت منى ان أساعدها فى دعوة كل أصدقائنا فى الكنيسه حتى لا تنسى اى شخص .
وكان من ضمن من اخبرتهم بخبر زواجها (أيهاب ) والذى شعرت انه تقبل الخبر بحزن لم اجد له مبرر وقتها .
 وفى الفرح كان ( أيهاب ) يجلس بجانبى صامتاً ولم اهتم كثيراً  من شدة فرحتى بصديقتى الجميله ..وقبل نهاية الفرح بوقت قليل فوجئت بايهاب يبكى بشدة ..  وعرفت وقتها انه كان يحبها ولكنه لم  يقوى على مصارحتها أبداً  ولا اعرف سبباً لذلك .. ولقد كنت فى شدة الخجل عندما بدأ بعض الناس يلاحظون بكائه وينظرون لى حيث انى الى جانبه ولم أجد ما أفعله سوى تهدئته ببعض الكلمات التى لا أذكرها الان والتى اعتقد انها كانت بلا  معنى فى هذا الموقف الصعب .
لقد كان موقف محرجاً جدا بالنسبه لى ولكنى ومن شدة اشفاقى عليه بكيت من اجله كثيراً عندما عدت لمنزلى وأذكر الان انه اختفى بلا عوده ولم أراه بعدها او اعلم عنه اى شىء . *
*لى عوده مع مواقف جديده مختلفه 
فانتظروووووونى*


----------



## mesho2009 (4 مارس 2009)

*

حكياتك جميلة جدا يا دونا 

وربنا يباركك*


----------



## volcano (13 مارس 2009)

قصة جميلة لكن للاسف ذوى الخبرة الان اصبحوا قليلون من يكتشفون المواهب


----------



## girgis2 (27 مارس 2009)

قصص جميلة و خبرات حياتية مفيدة

أسلوب و طريقة سرد الحكايات شيقة

موهبة أدب قصة قصيرة بجدددددددددد

:big29:


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 مارس 2009)

انا لسه واخده بالي من المووضع
بس بجد روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا دونا 
شدتني كل قصه علي حدها
وكل موقف بخرج منه بهدف 
تسلم يايديك يا قمرنا
ومتابعه 
ومنتظريين الباقي
مش تتاخري علينا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2009)

mesho2009 قال:


> *
> 
> حكياتك جميلة جدا يا دونا
> 
> وربنا يباركك*



*ميرسى يا بيشو على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2009)

volcano قال:


> قصة جميلة لكن للاسف ذوى الخبرة الان اصبحوا قليلون من يكتشفون المواهب



*أشكر لك مرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> قصص جميلة و خبرات حياتية مفيدة
> 
> أسلوب و طريقة سرد الحكايات شيقة
> 
> ...



*ميرسى كتير على مرورك الجميل والمشجع 
وأتمنى أن أرى ردودك ومتابعتك لكافة مواضيعى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> انا لسه واخده بالي من المووضع
> بس بجد روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا دونا
> شدتني كل قصه علي حدها
> وكل موقف بخرج منه بهدف
> ...



*ميرسى يا حبيبتى كتير على متابعتك الجميله وتشجيعك الدائم ليا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك بكل الخير *


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2009)

*يفك من التثبيت
لحين عودة الذاكره ههههه​*


----------

